# The Most Rare Piranha?



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm interested,and i think many forum members,what is the most rare piranha species(including genus pygocentrus and serrasalmus)???


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rare in the wild or rare in the aquarium trade?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i would have to say

Pygocentrus Natterreri are the most common. 
Serrasalmus Rhombeus is a big favorite,along with Pygocentrus Cariba.

Piraya and Manueli are the most saught after.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of the rarest piranha that are known. The rarest p in the wilds may not of been discovered even. The rarest in captivity is probably some species where only one person has one. Out of the 4 I posted I`ve hear of people having. Maculipinnis`and neverinsis (An old member here had one). There is no real alswer to this question as as the truely rare ones probably are not even know to science of at least the aquarium hobby but here are 4 rare ones you may of heard about:

I included 2 Pritobrycons (mac. and car.)

Maculipinnis

Neveriensis

Careospinus

Hastatus


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I was gonna say _P. careospinus_ and _S. hastatus_... I don't know anything about the other two you've listed...

I personally think _P. careospinus_ is the most gorgeous "piranha" ever discovered... and would pay a mighty sum for one.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ I was gonna say _P. careospinus_ and _S. hastatus_... I don't know anything about the other two you've listed...
> 
> I personally think _P. careospinus_ is the most gorgeous "piranha" ever discovered... and would pay a mighty sum for one.


ok.that's in the wild,i am interested as in wild,as in aquarium trade?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ In light of that, I'm gonna vote "_S. hastatus."_
You're not gonna find one anywhere for sale.

As for "rarest but still available..." that's a different story.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ In light of that, I'm gonna vote "_S. hastatus."_
> You're not gonna find one anywhere for sale.
> 
> As for "rarest but still available..." that's a different story.


is geryi rare piranha?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They rank a little more on the "rare in aquariums" side than most Serras.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Geryi are rare but they are mroe of a "commonly availabe rare piranha". They arn't easy to find but if you have the cash to spend they arn't overly difficult to find.



Piranha_man said:


> I personally think _P. careospinus_ is the most gorgeous "piranha" ever discovered... and would pay a mighty sum for one.


 I agree it looks awsome. A cheaper alternative would be P. maculipinnis as it's easier to find (though still not that easy) though it would still run you probably over 300$


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

most rare? Medinai.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the most rare is Carib-netzi ,Dragon aquarium here in toronto only has 1 of them


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I personally think _P. careospinus_ is the most gorgeous "piranha" ever discovered... and would pay a mighty sum for one.


 I agree it looks awsome. A cheaper alternative would be P. maculipinnis as it's easier to find (though still not that easy) though it would still run you probably over 300$
[/quote]

I never really looked into that species before... they really are very cool!
Got a pretty cool place for one too... in a 54 gallon corner tank.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

You guys wanna see a rare piranha, here it is, I think the only one in existence...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

P.careospinus.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was just going to bring that one up. The last time I was there the price in the tank for that thing was like $15k, before that it was $20k. It's nuts. BUT I think thats a mutation more than a species...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ArttyFish said:


> You guys wanna see a rare piranha, here it is, I think the only one in existence...


I think it's ugly.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> You guys wanna see a rare piranha, here it is, I think the only one in existence...
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ejxGo__lAXw


I think it's ugly.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheSpaz13 said:


> I was just going to bring that one up. The last time I was there the price in the tank for that thing was like $15k, before that it was $20k. It's nuts. BUT I think thats a mutation more than a species...


15k for the long finned tern? Wow! I would magine that would never get sold ever.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> I was just going to bring that one up. The last time I was there the price in the tank for that thing was like $15k, before that it was $20k. It's nuts. BUT I think thats a mutation more than a species...


15k for the long finned tern? Wow! I would magine that would never get sold ever.
[/quote]
why even put a price on it? nobody is stupid enough to buy it... a genetic disorder. he must be very attached... why not just bring it to his home aquarium...


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

ArttyFish said:


> You guys wanna see a rare piranha, here it is, I think the only one in existence...


like my butterfly koi carps in pond


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if its tail was actually more bushy, and something took a big bite out of it... Heck swimming in a river full of P's that tail must have been bitten more than once.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im just shocked at the 15k price tag. I would price it at like 500 bucks and still have trouble deciding if I should fork out the cash if I was in the market.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I doubt he wants to get rid of it, like someone said it should be in home aquarium. Everything has a price tho, if someones willing to pay 15 for it, he may as well make the sale...


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

so if that is the only one in existence it would make the long fin tern extinct after it dies...i could see asking for 15k for the very last one on the planet. its not like there will ever be another one.

but then again it could just be a mutation? and worthless? its a risk you would have to take.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess that depends how you think about it. I'm pretty sure it's a mutation, but not necessarily worthless. It's a beautiful fish with a mutation that actually imrpoves the appearance. But I'm questioning if its a trait that can be reproduced onto offspring. If it is, then the fish would be incredibly valuable. Maybe bruner or cluster would know something about that?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I didnt mean absolutly worth less, just compared to that 15k price tag.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pedro doesn't want to get rid of it. Thats why the price is stupid high.


----------

